# java.io.EOFException



## redpoint007 (23. Apr 2008)

Mit folgenden Code:

   Cipher c1 = Cipher.getInstance("DES");
         c1.init(Cipher.DECRYPT_MODE, k);
         FileInputStream file = new FileInputStream("C:\\Serial");
         CipherInputStream cos = new CipherInputStream(file, c1);
         ObjectInputStream o = new ObjectInputStream( cos );
         System.out.println((ArrayList)o.readObject());

möchte ich eine ArrayList wieder einlesen. Ich habe sie verschlüsselt, nur beim auslesen gibt er mit die Exception 
aus?!?! Ich werd nicht schlau!
Danke


----------



## Quaxli (23. Apr 2008)

Zeig' doch mal die "andere Seite" des Codes, also den Part wo Du das File erzeugst.


----------



## redpoint007 (23. Apr 2008)

Das ist er:

      List<String> hallo = new ArrayList(Arrays.asList(test)); 


        Key k = new SecretKeySpec( "robertha".getBytes(), "DES" );


    try {
        Cipher c1 = Cipher.getInstance("DES");
        c1.init(Cipher.ENCRYPT_MODE, k);
        FileOutputStream file = new FileOutputStream("C:\\Serial");

        CipherOutputStream cos = new CipherOutputStream(file, c1);
         ObjectOutputStream o = new ObjectOutputStream( cos ); 

      o.writeObject(hallo);

    }


----------



## sliwalker (23. Apr 2008)

Moin,

und was für eine Exception?
"Die" Exception ist bissl vieldeutig.

greetz
SLi


----------



## Tobias (23. Apr 2008)

Ich würde dem Titel nach eine EOFException vermuten  ...

@TO: Mach mal ein flush() und close() beim Erstellen der Datei. Vielleicht hat der einfach nicht alles rausgeschrieben, weshalb das Einlesen dann schiefgeht.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## sliwalker (23. Apr 2008)

Oh.
Sonst beschwert man sich über nichtssagende Titel und jetzt les ich ihn nicht mal  Sorry.


----------



## redpoint007 (23. Apr 2008)

PROBLEM Gelöst!

Es lag daran das ich das CLOSEN vergessen habe 
Danke nochmal!


----------

